# Pool cleaning.



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

Could someone tell me the name of the course i would need to sit,to be a pool cleaner in cyprus. Do you know where they are held? Many thanks..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aquariuss said:


> Could someone tell me the name of the course i would need to sit,to be a pool cleaner in cyprus. Do you know where they are held? Many thanks..


Hi,
I will pm you the phone numbers of the guy who organises them.
I won't put his details on here without his permission.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi,
> I will pm you the phone numbers of the guy who organises them.
> I won't put his details on here without his permission.
> 
> ...


Can you also pm to me pls:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Can you also pm to me pls:clap2:


I will send you a link to his website.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I will send you a link to his website.


Thanks a lot


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guys, to an 'outside' reader this post is meaningless... can i suggest its either deleted and you continue you clandestine group off-line, or that you start sharing useful information that others can use.. The worst kind of answer is one of these generic woolly answers that don't actually say or mean anything.. 

Make me a moderator i'll sort this sort of thing out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zeeb0 said:


> Guys, to an 'outside' reader this post is meaningless... can i suggest its either deleted and you continue you clandestine group off-line, or that you start sharing useful information that others can use.. The worst kind of answer is one of these generic woolly answers that don't actually say or mean anything..
> 
> Make me a moderator i'll sort this sort of thing out!


I think that it is useful as reference point for those who are interested! See how Veronica views it

Jo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Guys, to an 'outside' reader this post is meaningless... can i suggest its either deleted and you continue you clandestine group off-line, or that you start sharing useful information that others can use.. The worst kind of answer is one of these generic woolly answers that don't actually say or mean anything..
> 
> Make me a moderator i'll sort this sort of thing out!


I am a lot more liklely to delete you zeebo
I will not put someones contact details on the open forum but am more than happy to pass them on via pm. 
If the post is meaningless to you I suggest you just don't read it.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I am a lot more liklely to delete you zeebo
> I will not put someones contact details on the open forum but am more than happy to pass them on via pm.
> If the post is meaningless to you I suggest you just don't read it.


Didn t Zeebo get booted off before ??? Careful Zeebo hahaha


----------



## aquariuss (Jul 20, 2010)

Im such a trouble maker!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aquariuss said:


> Im such a trouble maker!


Well it has to be someones fault aquariuss. Its nice of you to take the blame:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right that's it! in not reading this any more.. <snip>


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeeb0 said:


> Right that's it! in not reading this any more.. <snip>


Hahahahhahaha :boxing:


----------

